# Tires



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for some good deals on some tires for my truck. I drive a ford ranger (essentially) does anybody know some good places to buy tires.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Big Foot by Big O is a great tire with a warranty that no one even comes close to from the last time I researched it about two years ago.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I had Discount Tire put some Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs on my Titan last November. Very comparable in price to what I could have gotten at Big O, and I have LOVED them! They weren't cheap, but IMO, well worth the $1200. They were awesome through the winter, even off road, and so far this summer they have been great. Just had my first rotation done last week, and the guys at the shop said they look like they are wearing very well.

Here's a link to the thread I started:
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=20777


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would really stay away from bigo tires i had always purchased from them until they would not honor the waranty that they set forth on the tires so for the past few years i have been going to discount tires and i have loved them i purchased 6 sets of tires from them im the past 5 years plus the ones i got for my dad and my sister and they have been sold on discount as well


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

tirerack.com


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Check out the Hankook Dynapros at Discount tire. Not too pricey and have great reviews.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You've probably gotten tires by now but just for future reference.... the Pathfinders at Discount Tire are basically a generic version of the BFG AT tread pattern and only run you 99 bucks per tire. I have them on the back of my Nissan pickup and they've worn better than anything else I drive. No road noise and they handle crappy weather and rough terrain extremely well. Even if you get the LT version of these tires, you're only lookin like 110 per tire and I can vouch for durability... I'm going on two years with my set in the back and I've probably still got 1/3 of the tread left on them.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

BF Goodrich Wrangler Radials....IMO...THE best all terrain tire made. Stick with what your vehicle manufacturer recommends. Don't go big like so many people do. The vehicle guys know what the differential gears, transmission etc. can handle. If you want problems...Go big.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm on my 4th set of Toyo A/t's. I've had BFG A/T's in the past, Big O's, and Bridgestone Dueler A/T's (these were great in the snow but didn't last long). I've liked certain things out of all tires...but the Toyo's have been the best all around. I rotate them regularly but will get 60-65k miles out of each set...which is about a years worth the way I drive. I'm constantly on construction sites, two tracks in the desert, rough mountain roads, washboard county roads...and lots of highway miles in between.


----------

